# some pics of my sticks



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

It just occured to me that I've been on this forum for a while and haven't posted any pics of what I do so here goes. The dragon/lizard is still not finished but I thought I'd include him anyway.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice stuff! I think I like the dragon/lizard the best -- make sure you show us when your finished!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Dragon/lizard the white one? That works well. The long sweep of the body and tail flows well along the stick's lines. I like the one w. the one horned creature w. toward turned to the side.

What are you using for color?


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you like them. They are sort of cartoonish but I guess that's the way my mind works. As for color, for the large areas I use Fiebing's leather dye. It covers more evenly than any wood stain I've found and they have a large selection of colors. Also, a bottle will last forever, one note however it STAINS your fingers so I've learned to use plastic goves. After that, for details I usually go to acrylic paints and for the hair highlights I lightly rub on gold rub N buff. By the way, this creature is called a canisaurus wrecks.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey, and he's smiling too! I read or heard somewhere about issues with some dyes or stains spreading through the wood grain (capillary action?) beyond the area intended. I'll be interested to learn more about the subject. Thanks for the pics, alador.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Ah yes Cas, but remember what Shakespeare wrote, "One may smile and smile, and be a villain."

On the bleeding of dyes, it is true one must be careful, they are really thin and will sneak about a bit. I'm new to using them

myself after having such poor results with commercial stains. One thing I like to do is dye a large area, coat it with sanding sealer,

then cut a design through the sealer and wipe the dye into the design so it will wipe off of the surrounding area. Also, the dry brush

technique that artists use is useful. Of course if you do unrealistic things like I do nobody knows if you screw up the colors! When I was recording music we called them happy accidents.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great looking sticks with character, well done.


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

Excellent work,thanks for posting.....


----------



## Creation Carvings (Jul 30, 2013)

Pictures of my sticks can be found at my websites below in my signature.


----------

